# Animes with good stories.



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 2, 2010)

I absolutely loved FMA Brotherhood but I can't find anything to fill the void help me.

I would prefer one with a really good story and an interesting concept but not really unreal.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 2, 2010)

paranoia agent has a really good story, but it might be unrealish in some aspects (it has very good social commentary, but i don't really want to spoil it). its kind of surreal. its worth a check though.

witchblade has a great story too


----------



## DeliciousRice (Oct 2, 2010)

Ghost in the Shell TV series possibly.
Code Geass,
Darker than black (not the best story, but I still liked it)
Ergo Proxy, 
Baccano.

I also heard Monster was good. 

Wow, most of the stuff I posted is science fiction.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 2, 2010)

Death Note is kind of unreal, but it has a really good story imo.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 2, 2010)

Code Geass
Death Note
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Durarara!
Bakemonogatari
Baccano!!


----------



## ZPE (Oct 2, 2010)

Innocent Venus. :3


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 2, 2010)

Death Note
Jigoku Shoujo

can't think of anything else at the moment


----------



## DS1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol, not really unreal? I've never seen any that aren't absurdly fantastic, but all of my friends tell me Monster is really good.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 2, 2010)

Hayate no Gotoku is pretty good for just plain entertainment, I'm not sure about the story, though.
Try Toradora, maybe.


----------



## pitman (Oct 2, 2010)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Lol, not really unreal? I've never seen any that aren't absurdly fantastic, but all of my friends tell me Monster is really good.


You should listen to your friends !
Also Legend of the Galactic Heroes has a great story, great character and big ass space battles.
Saikano and Ga-rei Zero.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 2, 2010)

The original FMA was better(story-wise) than brotherhood imo.
If you like drama/romance,Kanon and Clannad AS are excellent.
Horror genre has some good stories (Hellgirl,Ergo Proxy).


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 2, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> The original FMA was better(story-wise) than brotherhood imo.
> If you like drama/romance,Kanon and Clannad AS are excellent.
> Horror genre has some good stories (Hellgirl,Ergo Proxy).



Beg to disagree... FMA: brotherhood packed the intensity that was in the manga, and the darker mood actually makes better sense with the story being what it is.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 2, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I absolutely loved FMA Brotherhood but I can't find anything to fill the void help me.
> 
> I would prefer one with a really good story and an interesting concept but not really unreal.


Bleach, Death note, gee s. i cant remember how you spell gee s though.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 2, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> witchblade has a great story too


Witchblade needs maybe that you know the comics first. As there's nothing explained, without begining or ending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Though, Madcow worked on the anime, so it's kind of an official story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saikano was good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Claymore (but unfinished story ;_; )


Sports anime :
Do you like sports anime ?
Major (if you want to feel like you need the next episode right after the end of the current one, it's a good choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Hikaru no Go

Old japan era :
Seirei no Moribito (good story, but I felt like it was unfinished)

Mecha & futuristic :
Gunbuster/Diebuster (Mecha in space)(a little old maybe, but a nice concept and idea)
Heroic Age (mecha in space)
Eve no Jikan (near futur only, no mecha but androids. watch the movie, it's a full recap of the series)
Freedom (Design by Katsuhiro Otomo)

Shoujo :
Fuujin Monogatari (nice graphical concept/idea)
Rec (very short story, interesting idea)

Funny or extreme lacking of common sense :
Jungle wa Itsumo, Hare nochi Guu
Arakawa under the bridge

Other :
Mushishi

Old gen anime :
Mysterious cities of gold (but USA had a different translation/story/music than French) (French producer will release MCoG 2 in 2011)
Nadia (Fushigi no umi no nadia)

Single Movie : 
Toki wo kakeru Shoujo (modern day. a girl who acquires the power to go back in time).
Brave story (Heroic Fantasy)
Miyori no Mori (Princess Mononoke like)


Sorry, I made a lot of them, I don't know what genre you are searching for, so I separated them.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to try watching Monster since that came up the most.


----------

